# 125g Community Shell Dweller Tank



## stoonley21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Good morning,

Was wondering what numbers I should start with for a 125g tank with these 3 species.

Ocellates Gold
Julidochromis
Cyprochromis

And if anyone had suggestions. I wanted a tank where the fry would not be preyed on. I really prefer ocellatus over the shell dwellers.

Thank you for any tips on this tank!


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

If I were you, I'd start with 6 or 8 of each. They will fill up the tank in no time, and that will be fun to watch! It will also be a really nice community, once established, as the fishes will have plenty fo room. Nice! :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would start with 20 cyps. Agree on the others.

The fry WILL be preyed on but enough should survive to increase their numbers, except maybe the cyps.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

In a 125 gallon tank, fry predation should not be a big issue if your fishes are well fed, and you should have no problem increasing the colony sizes of all these species, including the cyps. You don't need to start out with 20 unless you are into instant gratification (or have access to cheap stock). I have cyps in 4, 5, and 6 foot tanks, and they happily fill the tanks with fry without my ever having to move brooding females. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had julidochromis and brevis and cyps in my 72" tank. The cyps had fry, but they were eaten. The julidochromis ended up as a pair in the 72" tank, but later when I had them in a 36" tank with Synodontis they formed a trio and had fry regularly. Hard to predict.

I AM into instant gratification. :thumb:


----------

